# URGENTE m kiero aser un semafero sin pic ni tracistores ni capacitadores



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2015)

m kiero aser un semafeor sn pics ni tracistores ni capacitadores ni nada peroquesi funcione vien vacan lo bidrio d colore ya lo tenjo i la vatria del selular tb loimportant e k la luse vallan camviando mucha grasia a todo por suaiuda pepe

komosoi nobato no m deja pejar lincs


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> m kiero aser un semafeor sn pics ni tracistores ni capacitadores ni nada peroquesi funcione vien vacan lo bidrio d colore ya lo tenjo i la vatria del selular tb loimportant e k la luse vallan camviando mucha grasia a todo por suaiuda pepe
> 
> komosoi nobato no m deja pejar lincs
> 
> ...



Así eran, hace bastante tiempo, los semáforos con un "Monono" programador mecánico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2015)

klaro i no c sincronisavan


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> klaro i no c sincronisavan



Hablando de  sincronizar semáforos, nunca comenté que _*"Odio a la avenida Juan B Justo"*_
Conseguir pasar por 4 semáforos en verde es mas difícil que ganar el"TeleKino"


----------



## pppppo (May 11, 2015)

Una faltade ortografia porfi don Fogo. aser va con h Dosme. Que hago aca? Por mas que me empeñe la realidad me supera. Ygual que hago aca?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2015)

proba con tres destelladores


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2015)

lla c estreyaron do camionsitos de juguete con ese cistema


----------



## elgriego (May 13, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Así eran, hace bastante tiempo, los semáforos con un "Monono" programador mecánico.



*Yo los conoci,cuando era chico,si le acercabas la oreja,se escuchaba un clanck,por cada cambio,en la caja de programacion.

Pd, ke vien ezcrivis dosmetro!!!.

Pd2, Era un sereno mecanico jerarquizado!!!

Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> m kiero aser un semafeor sn pics ni tracistores ni capacitadores ni nada peroquesi funcione vien vacan lo bidrio d colore ya lo tenjo i la vatria del selular tb loimportant e k la luse vallan camviando mucha grasia a todo por suaiuda pepe
> 
> komosoi nobato no m deja pejar lincs
> 
> ...




!!!!Jajajajajaja tipica mensagen "malvenida"(no deseado) aca por esas latitudes , jajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 13, 2015)

pregunten en qué esquina piensa ponerlo!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (May 13, 2015)

No se supone que la luz amarilla debe encender cuando va a pasar a la luz roja?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2015)

Vaya, que cosas, y justo vengo a leer este tema cuando me vine a quedar si jarabe, en fin
Lo que si me pregunto es a que se debe la urgencia.
O el porque es urgente en este caso


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2015)

La URGENCIA y a los GRITOS , era para incumplir OTRA Norma . . .  debí escribirlo *todo* en mayúsculas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La URGENCIA y a los GRITOS , era para incumplir OTRA Norma . . .  debí escribirlo *todo* en mayúsculas


!!Aun bien que no olvidaste en escribir en bloques !!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> olvidaste en escribir en bloques !!


 
 hay comas  , , , , ,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> hay comas  , , , , ,


!!! No las miro !!!!! , jajajajajajajaja
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> hay comas  , , , , ,



ola te doi mi dies poe lilo bro ,, .


----------

